# Lower left quad pain/ER today



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

I woke up last night with some God awful pain across my lower ab. Not contractions (I'm 18 wks pregnant), more like bowel type pain. It kept me awake all night. I finally got up and took a hot bath which seemed to help and allowed me to sleep for a couple of hours. It was still here this morning so I toughed it out until about noon and then decided to call the on call doctor. He said I better head down to the ER to make sure I wasn't in preterm labor, etc. They took blood and a urine sample and did a cervical exam.. everything was fine. When he did the pelvic exam though, it hurt really bad on my left side. He sent me off for an ultrasound thinking I had an ovarian cyst. No cyst. (And it's A BOY!!) So they couldn't find anything wrong but I am supposed to call my OB first thing Monday morning and go in. I'm still having the pain.. I have a feeling it's some kind of intestinal related thing, not a pregnancy thing. He offered me pain meds but I have Vicodin for migraines so I told him I would just use that. It totally feels like I have to poop but I have been going pretty regularly and the doc did a rectal exam and said I wasn't constipated. I'm still having the pain although it does seem better tonight. I have had 2-3 more bm's since I got home (normal consistency) but it hurts REALLY bad when I have to go.. almost like I can feel a lump going through my intestine and in my back, etc. I have been taking 1 colace (stool softener) each night for the past week because I was constipated so I know it's not hard stools causing the pain.I'm very relieved that I wasn't in preterm labor and that the baby is fine but they need to find out what's wrong with my poor tummy! Has anyone ever experienced such a thing (pregnant or not)? I think it's something to do with my lower intestines.. I had problems with lower left quad pain prior to getting pg, but nothing was ever found on my ovary, etc. My doctor told me that the large intestine has a sharp turning point on your left side.. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with that section or something. I guess I'll find out Monday when I see my OB. I doubt there are many tests they can perform since I am pg but who knows. I just want to get rid of the pain!!Thanks for listening!!Angie


----------



## Miserabella (Aug 21, 2003)

As far a I know I am NOT pregnant...BUT I have had lower left pain for years now, and just recently it's been getting MUCH worse. I wish I could tell if it were a gyno or a gastro doctor problem...cuz trying to juggle em all is killing me. In the past I was diagnosed with endometriosis, but never had the laproscopy to confirm...and also diagnosed with IBS...and just recently thought to have polycystic ovarian syndrome (yet no cysts found yet). Keep me posted and good luck!


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi Angie,so what happened with that bad pain?I was waiting for the posting but nothing....did you find out what it was?By the way,my best luck and congratulations!!!!!Sabry


----------



## Starrysoul02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Bathroom Queen, I was just wondering for (for my own future situation) if it is ok to be pregnant and take vicodin? Hopefully by the time I'm ready for a family, I won't need it anymore, but just wondering...


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Starry-I'm almost positive that you can NOT take vicodin while pregnant.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Vicodan is Hydrocodon and AcetaminophenAcetaminophen while not studied in pregnant woman (nih.gov drug info site) has not been reported to cause birth defects or other problems.Hydrocodon caused birth defects in animal studies at very large doses. Too much use of any narcotic during pregancy can cause the fetus to become dependant and go through withdrawl after birth. They can cause breathing problems if you take them near the time of delivery.They also tend to be constipating which can be a problem for some people.But like with any medication they sometimes allow pregant woman to take them if the benefit outweighs the likely risk (so lots of pregnant women with the consent of a doctor take all sorts of things that you normally shouldn't take during pregnancy because in that individual's case it may be needed even it overall pregnant woman should avoid it).Generally narcotics are not so good for relieving bowel pain anywho, so they are often not used for that even in people who are not pregnant, so it may not be the best relief sort of thing. But then again most of what is used for bowel related pain may not be things you want to take when pregnant either....a lot depends on your particular case.Hope everything turns out well and congrats on your boy!!K.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi guys, thanks for thinking about me. I had one or two more episodes of the pain but nothing like the one that sent me to the ER! I'm pretty sure it was just IBS acting up. I'm feeling better these days.. I'm 26 weeks today and HUGE!







Yes, you can take Vicodin while pregnant. I agree, it's best to stay away from drugs but when you have chronic migraines as I do, you either take the Vicodin or end up in the ER every week to get nice shot of Demerol (noooo thanks!!) I don't normally use Vicodin for bowel pain but I had to in order to walk on that particular day! It's definately a constipating drug, but when I use it, I only take 1/2 of a tablet at a time. A full tablet (or two like my doc told me to use!) would send me into outer space! I remember being horribly constipated after the birth of my first son. I had lots of complications with tearing and an episiotomy infection, was hospitalized for 4 extra days and loaded up on Percocet for 2 weeks. Man, I have never gone so long without pooping! Neeless to say, I'm hoping this birth will be a whole lot faster and easier!Thanks again for asking about me!


----------

